

The Working Lunch – Daily resources for startup founders - mikeaag
https://theworkinglunch.co/

======
mikeaag
Hey all, I'm Mike, one of the guys behind The Working Lunch.

We created The Working Lunch to help startup founders make the most out of
their lunchtimes. Every week day, we post up a short list of
articles/podcasts/videos that founders will find useful. More info here -
[http://wearecontrast.com/2015/08/month-6-introducing-the-
wor...](http://wearecontrast.com/2015/08/month-6-introducing-the-working-
lunch/)

Would love to hear any feedback or suggestions you might have.

Cheers, Mike

